# Nirvana Papaya & Swiss cheese



## PotSmokinSaint (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wanted to know if anybody had any info on these two strains?  I mean I seen nirvanas description but wanted to know if anybody has had any experience with these strains?  What do they smoke like?  I haven't heard anything negative about papaya yet and I have t heard anything about Swiss cheese. Is that a sign lol.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Our member yyz has a grow journal on her Papaya. Maybe she will stop in here and give her recommendation, or you can look up her journal.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 13, 2012)

im growing papaya right now, fast growing plant but havent smoked any of it yet


----------



## PotSmokinSaint (Dec 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 14, 2012)

Props Duck. :aok:  Indeed, I have grown Papaya for 11-12 years and it is one of my workhorse indicas, along with Purple Kush.  It was originally Nirvana's version of KC Brains' Mango, which I could never successfully germinate.  Nearly all of the Papaya seeds I have sowed have popped within 4 days, often 2 days.  I grow mine a lot bigger than most growers do indoors.


----------

